# Shift +Arrow keys to highlight text not working



## MsNumbers (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm working in Windows98. Our IT guy at work switched my computer with someone elses. Everything seems to be working just fine, except I can't highlight text (in Outlook, Word, etc) or cells (in Excel) by using the Shift/arrow keys! 

I have searched the Internet over for solutions to this problem and so has our IT guy. I have gone to Microsoft's site and looked in their troubleshooting section, to no avail. I tried a different keyboard. We looked at the settings in Control Panel > Keyboard.

Please someone help me! I'm desperate (LOL). I use this hotkey combination MANY times throughout my day (I'm an accountant and a heavy spreadsheet user). It is seriously slowing me down having to highlight/select with my mouse.

TIA (bigtime)


----------



## MsNumbers (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Check the settings in Control Panel>Accessibility Options to see if Sticky Keys or Filters have been enabled. If so, just disable them and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## MsNumbers (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. I have checked those options and neither have been enabled.


----------

